# CRP Land



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Boehr- I know that HAP and CFA lands are open to hunting but is CRP land open to the public also? This has become the great office debate. I was under the impression just because a land owner was in the Conservation Reserve Program that did not necessarily open their land to the public, thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

CRP Lands are not open to the public. It is different from CFA Lands. You would have to have permission from the owner.


----------

